
Twitter’s Fabric now serves 2B active devices - growthhack
https://fabric.io/blog/fabric-serves-2-billion-active-devices
======
dang
It's against HN's rules to solicit upvotes. Accounts that participate in
voting rings get penalized, and so (obviously) do the stories they're
promoting. HN users tend to notice these things, even if our software doesn't,
which it frequently does.

If you're worried that your account has been penalized, you're welcome to
email hn@ycombinator.com to find out.

~~~
dthakur
Context unclear. Did the OP solicit upvotes? If yes, then where?

~~~
saryant
Probably a lot of Twitter engineers upvoting the article from within the
company VPN. I don't think it was solicited though.

------
sixstringtheory
Disclaimer: engineer at Fabric; I don't have access to detailed numbers or
processes used to derive these kinds of announcements.

This is a great milestone regardless, I'm just trying to put it into
perspective. This website has a graph of total smartphone _users_ , putting
that number at 2.08 billion forecast for 2016:
[http://www.statista.com/statistics/330695/number-of-
smartpho...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/330695/number-of-smartphone-
users-worldwide/) although that doesn't necessarily mean how many _devices_
are out there. Many people have multiple devices. Does anyone have a better
resource to answer the question of how many _devices_ there are being used in
total?

